# Hmmm Question?...



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I've met all the requirements for the bronze membership but It's still not showing 

Am I missing something lol


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

You have bronze member on my screen... Welcome to the club


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Have a little patience lol!


----------



## SpotMe? (Feb 2, 2012)

Ahhh I see now  good times...


----------

